# Names that made you laugh (or go Hmm)



## FazeFour (Feb 23, 2016)

I've contributed a few posts to the _Ridiculous Made Up Names_ game thread, and recalled funny or odd names of real people I've come across over the years. The most hilarious was a doctor who's name was In Hur. The funniest part about it is, he was my gynecologist. When I told my sister I had an OB/GYN named In Hur, she told me her GYN's name...Dr. Fillerup.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 23, 2016)

My old OB/GYN lived on Finger Ave. And was just kooky enough to have moved to that street just because of the name lol.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2016)

We had a lawyer's office called  "Wettmore & Phillpot".


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2016)

We have a husband and wife team who are surgeons. Their name: Dr. Zipper.


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2016)

We have a Vietnamese doctor here in Orlando whose sign reads: Phuoc Huu Pham.  I know it isn't pronounced the way it looks, but it sure_ looks _funny.  

My mother used to work across the hall from a psychiatrist named Dr. Strange.

There's a guy in Idaho (I think it's Idaho) who's named Weldon Rumproast.  

I went to school with a girl named Sally Cutter, who married a guy named Buttolph.  If she had used a hyphenated name, it would be Sally Cutter-Buttolph.  You have to say it.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 23, 2016)

ABQ has a podiatrist named Dr Cornfield and a dermatologist named Dr Mc Sorley.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2016)

I can think of 2 names that always make me laugh. My Urologist's name is Dr. Noah Weiner and a girl in my son's class at school was named Paige Turner.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 23, 2016)

:lofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> I've contributed a few posts to the _Ridiculous Made Up Names_ game thread, and recalled funny or odd names of real people I've come across over the years. The most hilarious was a doctor who's name was In Hur. The funniest part about it is, he was my gynecologist. When I told my sister I had an OB/GYN named In Hur, she told me her GYN's name...Dr. Fillerup.



Our last child was delivered by Dr Wiener....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2016)

How about..Ben Dover.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 24, 2016)

My mom claims to have gone to grade school with a boy who'd come from a Louisiana bayou named Fried Dollar, and his sister, Eta Rat. This would have been in the late 30s. I was skeptical, but she swore to it. Said their last name was Cerce (sear-see).


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 26, 2016)

Richard Hertz ...............


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

hossthehermit said:


> Richard Hertz ...............



Lol. David Meltzer.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

jujube said:


> We have a Vietnamese doctor here in Orlando whose sign reads: Phuoc Huu Pham.  I know it isn't pronounced the way it looks, but it sure_ looks _funny.
> 
> My mother used to work across the hall from a psychiatrist named Dr. Strange.
> 
> ...



I lived in an area of Sacramento (Calif) called Little Saigon. I'd read the business front signs aloud while driving through with my little grandkids, and they cracked up. My grandson (7yr) once asked "How come they can put naughty words on the signs?" I explained that I was the one being naughty, in that I was basically making fun of people's names. So, I don't read the signs aloud anymore....I just giggle to myself layful: 
I'll bet people kinda got the willies when they were told they'd be seeing a psychiatrist named Dr Strange. 
Potatoes with your Rumproast?...(because, Idaho).
Poor Sally.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

Pappy said:


> How about..Ben Dover.



HA! I'd have to insist on being called Benjamin.

(See: Richard Hertz, and David Meltzer)


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our last child was delivered by Dr Wiener....



I wonder how many people in the USA with that surname have had it legally changed? I'd wager it's pretty large ...the number.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2016)

Pat Flat


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2016)

When I worked at a health insurance co., one NY doctors practice would call to follow up on thir claims. It was a husband and wife practice. Their last name was Doctor. so, it was Doctor Doctor and Doctor Doctor.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2021)

We have a surgeon here in town called Dr. Zipper.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 20, 2021)

Dr. Claude Organ, don't think he was a surgeon though.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2021)

Aside from my Husbands urologist Dr. Weiner, my ear nose, and throat Dr was named Dr. Vernose. My GYN had a real name but was nicknamed 3 finger Joe,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

I used to know  Ben Down..his first name was John..but he thought that using the full moniker was worse than shortening it to just Ben...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2021)

Pappy said:


> How about..Ben Dover.


Pappy,
Do you remember Harry Heiman Chrysler?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy,
> Do you remember Harry Heiman Chrysler?


I sure do.


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2021)

On a "Three Stooges" episode, they walked into an attorney's office; _ "Dewey Cheatum & Howe."_
Many years ago, there was an article about a guy named_ "Dan Druff."  _And he was a barber.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 20, 2021)

There is a lawyer in our county seat named Buzzard.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2021)

I always felt bad for Miss Ima Hogg, known as "The First Lady of Texas", who was an American society leader, philanthropist, patron, and collector of the arts, and one of the most respected women in Texas during the 20th century.


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 31, 2021)

My real name is Daverino Mario Doremefasola, so I shortened it to Davey Do.


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> My real name is Daverino Mario Doremefasola, so I shortened it to Davey Do.


Are you a musician?


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2021)

To me,  no one can come up with crazier names than celebs.....  
when you are someone 'special',      your kids need weird names.


1. Elsie Otter​Zooey Deschanel and husband Jacob Pechenik named their first child, a daughter, Elsie Otter.
2. Apple​Actress Gwyneth Paltrow and her musician ex-husband Chris Martin named their daughter Apple Blythe Alison Martin.
3. Sage Moonblood​In the 1970's, Sylvester Stallone and ex-wife Sasha Czack named their son Sage Moonblood.
4. Bluebell Madonna​Former Spice Girl Geri Halliwell's daughter, Bluebell Madonna, was born in 2006.
5. Blue Ivy​Singer Beyoncé and husband Jay-Z named their first child, a daughter, Blue Ivy.
6. Kal-El​Actor Nicholas Cage's wife, Alice Kim, gave birth to the couple's son Kal-El — which is Superman's birth name — in 2005.
7. Heiress Harris​Rapper T.I. — born Clifford Harris — has a daughter named Heiress Harris.
8. North West​The first child of rapper Kanye West and socialite Kim Kardashian was a daughter named North West. The couple named their second child, a son, Saint.
9 - 11. Fifi, Peaches and Little​Musician Bob Geldof and wife Paula Yates named their three daughters Fifi Trixibelle, Peaches Honeyblossom and Little Pixie.
12 - 15. Moon, Dweezil, Ahmet and Diva​Musician Frank Zappa and wife Adelaide Sloatman named their children Moon, Dweezil, Ahmet and Diva.
16. Zowie Bowie​Musician David Bowie and ex-wife Mary Barnett named their son Zowie Bowie. Zowie later changed his name to Duncan.
17. Briar Rose​Actress Rachel Bilson and partner Hayden Christensen named their daughter after the Sleeping Beauty fairy tale, giving her the name Briar Rose when she was born in 2014.
18-19. Birdie and Cricket​Actress Busy Philipps and husband Marc Silverstein have two daughters named Birdie Leigh and Cricket Pearl.
20-21. Cosimo and Tuesday​Singer Beck and wife Marissa Rabisi have two children — a son named Cosimo Henri and a daughter named Tuesday.

22. Coco
In 2004, actors Courtney Cox and David Arquette welcomed a daughter named Coco Riley into the world.
23-24. Denim and Diezel​Singer Toni Braxton has two children with ex-husband Keri Lewis. Their names are Denim Cole and Diezel Ky.
25. Everest​Filmmaker George Lucas and wife Mellody Hobson named their daughter — who was born in 2013 — Everest Hobson.
26. Huckleberry​Television presenter Bear Grylls and wife Shara Knight welcomed son Huckleberry in 2009.
27-31. Poppy, Daisy, Petal, Buddy and River​Celebrity chef Jamie Oliver and his wife Juliette Norton have five children: Poppy Honey Rosie, Daisy Boo Pamela, Petal Blossom Rainbow, Buddy Bear Maurice and River Rocket.
32. Maple​Actor Jason Bateman and wife Amanda Anka have a daughter named Maple Sylvia.
33-34. Moroccan and Monroe​The twin sons of singer Mariah Carey and actor Nick Cannon are named Moroccan and Monroe.
35. Usher​Musician Usher Raymond and ex-wife Tameka Foster have two sons, one of whom is named Usher after his famous father.
36-38. Seven, Puma and Mars​Singer Erykah Badu has three children — a son named Seven Sirius and two daughters named Puma Sabti and Mars Merkaba.
39-40. Indiana and Atticus​Actors Casey Affleck and Summer Phoenix have two sons named Indiana August and Atticus.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 31, 2021)

There's a legal company in the UK, might be worth reconsidering, given their name. Wright Hassell.
https://www.wrighthassall.co.uk/


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2021)

Akon - born Aliaune Damala Bouga Time Bongo Puru Nacka Lu Lu Lu Badara Akon Thiam

Olivia Wilde - born Olivia Jane Cockburn

Albert Lawrence Brooks - born Albert Lawrence Einstein

John Denver - Henry John Deutschendorf Jr.

Cary Grant - born Archibald Alexander Leach


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 31, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> To me,  no one can come up with crazier names than celebs.....
> when you are someone 'special',      your kids need weird names.
> 
> 
> ...


I like # 17.   I would consider naming a girl Briar Rose.  I think it's really pretty.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2021)

There is a Nascar race river named Dick Trickle. My neighbor in Florida was named Al Dummeldinger


----------



## charry (Jul 31, 2021)

I shouldn’t really laugh , but I always look up , when I hear this on our news 
Our British commissioner senior police officer .....Cressida rose Dick ,
Oh ....she’s a dame ......


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

Here at our state college, your school email address is auto-created by a computer algorithm that using parts of your name to formulate a unique email address. One of the female instructors at the college put in a request to have her email addressed changed after the computer generated her unique email address: micunthurtz@nwfsc.edu.
They made the change.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 31, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Akon - born Aliaune Damala Bouga Time Bongo Puru Nacka Lu Lu Lu Badara Akon Thiam
> 
> Olivia Wilde - born Olivia Jane Cockburn
> 
> ...


Spangler Arlington Brugh better known as the1940's actor, Robert Taylor.
Maurice Micklewhite,                                                              Michael Caine.
Doris Mary Ann Kappelhoff,                                                    Doris Day.
Demetria Guynes,                                                                    Demi Moore.
Greta Lovisa Gustafsson,                                                         Greta Garbo.
Allen Konigsberg                                                                     Woody Allen.
Krishna Pandit Bhanji                                                               Ben Kingsley.
Alphonso d’Abruzzo                                                                Alan Alda.
Leroy Harold Scherer, Jr.                                                          Rock Hudson.
Edda Kathleen van Heemstra Hepburn-Ruston                       Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 1, 2021)

Margarita Carmen Cansino----------------Rita Heyworth
Julia Jean Mildred Francis Turner----------Lana Turner
Constance Frances Marie Ockelman ------Veronica Lake
Ava Lavinia Gardner -----------------------Ava Gardner (not everyone changed their name.)
Betty Joan Perske--------------------------Lauren Bacall
Hedwig Eva Maria Kiesler------------------Hedy Lamarr


----------

